# Looking to Start or Going Through Adoption Part 10 2005



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

New home girls and a long awaited updated list......

* Post matching *

*Karen *: Approved at panel on 22nd April 2004. First little girl moved in on 8/11/04, second little girl moved in on 9/12/04

*Bex *(Bex32): Approved at panel in April 2004. Little boy moved in on 8/11/04. Sister moved in on 8/4/05

*Ann*: Approved at panel on 4th November 2004. Matched to two girls, who moved in in January 2005. Legally adopted 31st August 2005

*Cindy*: Approved at panel on 27th October 2004. Matched to a little boy who moved in Feb 2005. Legally adopted 21st July 2005.

*Everhopeful*: Approved at panel in 17th Feb 2005, little girl moved in on 23/05/05

*Mandy* (MSW): Approved at panel on 3/3/2005, little boy moved in on 10/06/05.

* Superal* Adopted 3 year old boy 8 years ago and a 9mth old baby girl 4 years ago


* Post Panel/Awaiting Match *

*Caroline W*: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

*Nat* (Crazy): Approved at panel in March 2005, now awaiting suitable match.

*Ruth*: Approved at panel on 2/6/2005, now awaiting suitable match

* LB *: Approved at panel on 15/6/05. Approved and matched with two girls meetings with them commence 8/9

*Ang* (Molly 2003): Approved at panel August 2005, now awaiting suitable match


 * Waiting for Panel Date/Panel Result *

*Morgana*: Going to panel November 2005




* Home Study/Prep Course *

*Kylie* (Boomerang Girl): Home study completed

*Homer & Marge*: Prep course September 2004.

*Nicola *(NickyDuncanFinn): Prep course Feb 2005

*Nicky*: Currently doing assessment

*Shannis*: Prep course starts 2/9/04

*Donnalee*: Home assessment started. Panel date of 7/7/05 given

* Georgia * Prep course starts 2/2/05

*Tracey H*: Currently doing home study

* JenniferF* Prep course complete. Awaiting allocation of SW to start Home study. Just changed LA things progressing quicker now.

*Pam (saphy75) * Home study completed

* Paddy * *Adopting from RUSSIA * SW visit completed and course starts 3/12/04

* Barbarella * Prep course completed June 2005, allocated SW to start home study

* Val 12 * Prep course complete now on home study

* Jude2 * Currently on Home Study. Panel date of September 2005 given.

* Danielle * Initial visit done, waiting for prep course dates

* Magenta * initial visit 21/2/05, prep course August 2005

* HelenB * Currently doing home study. Panel October 2005

* HHH * Prep course done June 2005

* Shelly* prep course complete now on home study

* Fiona * *Adopting from RUSSIA*



* Initial Stages *

* Laine * Home visit 1st August 2005, medical 16th August 2005

* Lauren * Home visit 4th August 2005

* (Gill) gillywilly * meeting LA on 10/5/05

*Nerys (lochness)* Attending Foster Care Open evening on 27/01/05

* Nic (Hopingforbaby) * Currently considering the adoption option

* Flymypretties * Initial visit March 2005

* Natasha * Intro evening 11th Jan 2005

* michelledawn* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* Tracey-new* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* jainey* About to start the journey

* keli haslem * Been to an open evening

* keemjay * just starting out

* Charlie1 * considering adoption

* Lou * considering adoption

* Fiona1 * considering adoption

* hayley34 * considering adoption

* g * considering adoption

* Cindy * considering adoption

* Alex28 * open evening Sept 05

* Yonny * open evening 8/9/05


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Morning everyone.

I miss logging in for a few days and sooooooooo much to catch up with.

LB congratulations on being matched with your 2 special little girls   I will look forward to reading all about your 1st meeting next week.

Karen, thanks so much for keeping the list upto date. WOW it has really grown in the past year since I first started coming onto this site. .

News from me. Well my beautiful son is now 1 . We had a great big family party last weekend and a small tea party in the garden on the actual day of his birthday.

My house now looks like a toy shop   . 

He is growing and changing so much, everyday he does something to make me . But he can also be a little monkey, his latest challenge is he wants to pull on the doors!!!!!! and I am so worried that he will trap is little fingers so I spend most days saying NO!! and then he looks at me lets out a little cry then trys to do it again Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I am looking forward to this week as the church play group re starts and i am hoping to meet some mums with children of the same age. We are also starting a 6 week swimming group on a tuesday and hoping to join a music class aswell. I find it much easier when we are kept busy.

We are going out for lunch today with some friends so must tidy the house before they come!! DH and DS are both asleep in bed .

SS review next week, report being submited to the court so hoping for a date soon.

Ever I know what you mean about the time flying as i too have been off over 1/2 my leave already .


TTFN Mandyxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Isn't it great to see how much the list has grown and what various stages we are all at, thank Karen for doing such a good job of keeping the list up to date!

Well my DD starts school tomorrow,  happy for her but so   sad at the thought she is no longer a "baby", I know that sounds silly as she also turns five this week! (we have a busy week ahead of us!)

Just got back from my nephews christening, he looked really sweet and was so good through out the whole service! (It's made me even more broodier!!!!!!!!!)

Hope everyone is OK & look forward to reading all your news.

Love
Andrea
AKA Superal


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Andrea, good luck tomorrow hun try to be brave for your little girl   

pam xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey LB ! 

Wonderful news I hear  Just the best, congratulations and enjoy this Thursday...meeting YOUR girls   

Loads of love & luck from us all
Amanda xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry to butt in girls but just wanted to say to 2 very special rainbows 

Fantastic news LB hope, have fun meeting your girls, so pleasd for you xxx

Laine hope everything is well for you too xx

Dreams do come true


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks ever so for the list Karen, 
its great to see where everyone is in their journey!!

Congratulations LB, roll on thursday! will be thinking of you!

Gosh Mandy, its all go for you isnt it?? You sound so very happy, its lovely!!

Andrea, chin up............till your DD is in school then allow yourself the luxury of a few tears..........she'll always be your baby!!!!

Im off to my open evening on Thursday so after that Ill know a lot more about the whole process and will probably have lots of questions to run past you all!!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Bye for now

Yonny x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yonny
good luck for your open evening, i have mine on Sat,  Any questions you have could you post under a new thread so i can find the answers theselovely ladies give with ease!  Im sure i too will have lots of ?? to ask!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Andrea - Hope today passed relatively well for you considering.  I am sure your little girl will do you proud and as yonny says your entitled to a few tears.

Yonny and Alex - good luck for your open evenings, we didsn't have one, as our LA just send an SW round to see you.  I am sure from what the tohers have sadi though that you will find it informative.

Mandy - Can't believe your little man is now 1.  Sounds like you have your hands full.. Hope you have a court date soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Nothing to report here, just getting over the washing and ironing of the last holiday only to do it all again as we are away on Saturday for a week.

Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi everyone!

DD went to school today for the first time and she looked really grown up in her smart uniform.

I struggled to do her tie up as I was finding it hard to keep in control, I didn't cry till she was safely in her new classroom, she went in with a big smile on her face, kissed us goodbye at the door and said see you later!

DH,DS & I then walked to where we had parked the car and it was only then that the tears flew!   DH said I was soft! (typical bloke!)  DS wanted to know if I cried when he started school, YES I did!

Tomorrow will be a walk in the park tomorrow!

Hope everyone is well

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Andrea - Glad to hear everything was ok for your dd's first day at school  

Lisa - Thanks for popping in, I'm ok, hope you are too?

Alex & Yonny - Hope you both enjoy the Open Evening as much as I did.

Mandy - Nice to hear from you.

LB - I will be thinking of you on Thursday...how excited must you be  

Karen - Have a nice holiday, going anywhere nice?  Thanks for updating the list.

I'm going on holiday tomorrow.  Will chase sw for my medical results when I get back.

Laine x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Back from 11 days away on holiday and lots to read on here  

Laine - Enjoy your holiday.  

Andrea - my ds had his first day at school today and, like your dd, was fine about it.  I felt sad but happy for him.  He looked so smart in his uniform.  I opted for an elasticated tie 

LB - huge congratulations to you.  

Karen - thanks for doing the long list and have a great holiday. 

Nothing to report here other than my second police check has come through but still waiting for dh's.

from Jenny


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi girls

Karen the list is enormous and looks fantastic!
have a great holiday

thanks to everyone who has popped in to wish us well and of course all the regular ladies on this thread 

dh and i are getting a bit nervous now but we are also excited to meet the girls - which will be at 1200 noon tomorrow.
the girls are aged four and eight - we know it will not be easy but we felt that these two little girls were for us!

i will be back on tomorrow to give you our reaction  - and hopefully we will all enjoy the first meeting - fingers crossed!

love to all 
take care ladies


Dee - awww thanks for the thread - soooooooooo kind 
and a big   for Freddie too!

LB
X


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya girls

New list already! There's so much going on with everyone, I can't keep up! More to do with being a full time mum and not having as much time to browse as before!
So hello to everyone!

Here, we've had a nice day full of presents and balloons and loads of cards! Yes our baby girl is now 2 years old! I can't believe it, time is flying so very fast, and she's growing at the same rate. It's scary! She's not a baby anymore, she's a proper little girl!
A slight anti-climax this morning after me and Daddy had been up half an hour charging up the camcorder and making sure everything was just right. Then she gets up and hardly notices the masses of effort we've put in, and can't be bothered to look at the presents all in their specially selected wrapping paper, let alone open them!
We've had streams of visitors throughout the day and she's now got a healthy bank balance with all the kind donations! 
And now just waiting for her party at the weekend. We've had a few people drop out for one reason or another, but we'll make sure it's a party to remember! And it just means that there'll be more cake to go round!!

Hope everyone ok.
Take care

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

hope you dont mind me popping in? Not sure if we will come under this thread but hope so . Dh and i have decided to dip our toes into looking at fostering! We have sent initial forms back today and a sw is going to come visit us
Am scared at one level i guess of the unknown but really feel we are doing the right thing, feel like we are beginning a new chapter of our lives together and havent felt that way in a long time. Think that prob sounds soft  

LB really hope tomorrow is all you have dreamed off! 

love to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Good Luck LB for today, have posted you a message along with everyone else's good wishes!

Everhopeful - read your message & it sounded so familiar in so many ways to Our DD's 5th birthday - I think our DD's may share the same birthday!

DD opened her presents very quickly but was more interested in her birthday cards - she'd rip them open & tip them upside down & say none in that! (she was looking for money - I blame her big brother for that!!!!)

DD had a party tea last night where we all had to dress up!  DD was Winnie the pooh, DH was the Karate Kid, DS was a footballer & I was dressed as a mouse, the thing's we do!!

DD is also having a joint birthday party at the weekend, so more presents & cards, she'll have a whale of time opening them all as there are 35 children coming to this joint party!

All in all it has been a very busy week for us all so far,DD starting school, DS going back to school & getting merit points on his first day, something not really heard of where he is concerned, DD birthday, DD party - we'll definitely need a glass of the lovely wine in the fridge!

Love to you all
Andrea
xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Just wanted to say hi to everyone...

Nothing new here im affraid and it looks like we wont be having our 6 month review on time as I have just found out our SW is off on study leave for 2 weeks.

Anyway am off camping again to Malvern this weekend so cant wait for that....

Jenny - hope you get the checks back soon, its horrible all this waiting isnt it!....

LB- wishing you all the very best for today....

Sorry I havent mentioned anyone else...but hoping you are all ok.

Fozzie!xx (sorry its my new nickname!)


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi ladies

  

what a wonderful first meeting - the girls were just a bit amazing - we had heard they were very excited to meet usand we had  a great experience.

The oldest girl just gave us a huge smile and patted the sofa next to her for us to sit on - little sister was quiet for about the first ten minutes then decided she wasn't missing out on the chat any longer  

we spent a couple of hours with the girls and had a great chat with them.  We know they were on their best behaviour but we were still impressed with their good manners etc which obviously is down to the foster parents.

they are looking forward to seeing Ruby of course and asked many questions about her and their new garden!

We appreciate this is the start of a long road but we really enjoyed the day and even got a little hug when we left them and they made sure we are going back tomorrow 

off to relax now - while we have the chance

LB
X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awww sounds like a great first meeting LB. So pleased it went well. How long do the meetings carry on for before they can move in?

really pleased for you both.

love KImx  x x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Awww Lb

Sounds lovely, makes me feel all warm inside. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Today was the first day of the rest of your life................ Enjoy

Love
Hayley xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Aww LB, that sounds lovely  good luck with the rest of your time with them 

Love Amanda xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi Kim - thanks hun

meetings will go on for a couple of weeks - with a couple of over night stays built in 

LB
X


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

CONGRTATS. THIS IS THE STARRT OF A WONDERFUL NEW LIFE AND JOUNRNEY.
LOVE
WELSHY


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LB
Your post gave been goosebumps  , what a wonderful day you have had, and the girls must be over the moon to finally meet their mummy and daddy 

I am so pleased for you both, you are doing an amazing thing here, like all you girls on here, just wonderful  

Suzie - You have kept this quiet, (well i haven't seen it) , all the best and you will make wonderful foster parents 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

LB

So pleased to hear the initial meeting went so well.  Wishing you all the best for the next two weeks, it will be great, albeit very tiring and emotional.

Look forward to hearing more posts about your girls.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

LB

So, so happy for you. 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry to intrude on this thread, just wanted to say how happy I am for you LB that you got to meet the girls, what a special experience for you.

Hope it's not too long before they are home for good.

T x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

LB - so glad everything went well - enjoy these special moments - you won't forget them in a hurry. TRY to relax after each visit is over they are so tiring!

Will be thinking of you and your new family over the next few weeks!
Love Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

LB - so glad to hear that all went so well.  Great news and they sound lovely little girls.

Nothing happening at this end - still waiting for dh to get his police check through.  I've had mine 2 weeks now.  Wouldn't you think they would process couples together - grrrr.

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

LB

Sounds like a fab meeting - you must of been so emotional meeting them?

Cant wait for some more updates from you on them. xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

LB - So pleased all went well with your first meeting with your girls   Lovely to hear all about it   

Olive - There's fantastic that you are looking into fostering   What a lovely thing to do   Wishing you loads of luck. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LB
Hope you had another wonderful day today with your girls  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

aww thanks Jo

it was a lovely day - but we were shattered last night - the girls were really good but just so full on and of course we are so not used to it 

i almost fell asleep at the pictures behind my 3d glasses - well i ask you shark boy and lava girl - (needless to say dh thought the film was great) 

hope you are ok Jo 

LB
X


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi LB,

I am so happy reading your posts about your time with your 2 special girls. I hope the rest of your introductions go well, have fun but also get some rest. 

Looking forward to your update.

Hugs to you and the girls.

Mandyxx


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi there,

  Oh LB I read about your meeting and a tear ran down my face.
  How wonderful.

  I don't know but for some reason I had visions in my mind that when we finally were matched it would be like a scene from Supernanny. My mum told me a few weeks ago that it is more likely that children would be with experienced foster parents who would have done a fantastic job and the children would be looking forward to meeting 'forever mummy and daddy'. 
Your story backs this up.


    We are at the stage of making the big decision.
  In September we meet the specialist to discuss more treatment . DH isn't keen.
  In October we will be attending an info. meeting on adoption run by the local authority. DH feels this is the way forward for us.
    I'm hoping that after both meetings the way forward will be clearer. 

  I have a question. Now I understand that you need to give up treatment before you decide to adopt and i respect that.
Do you also HAVE to start using contraception again?
We have been ttc for 6yrs and the ONLY good thing to come out of it was not having to worry about contracepton. 
Can anyone advise me?

  Luv
    g


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi GIRLS
Just wanted to let you all know DH and i have finally decided we are going down the adoption route, all the froms have been filled in and are reday to be sent off,
'so if its ok I'll be joining you all on here, and look forward to all your lovely stories.
Love Cindyxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a quick hello to say we are still here. 

We are still very undecided about which agency to go with, we have the details for both our local authority and all the stuff for the Catholic society who were so, so encouraging. After having the prep course date suggestion given to us I think they would be quite efficient and get things going quickly. 

Have been having a lot of work problems recently (wont go into it here) and have been under so much pressure I want to phone BAFF to ask there advice but am just having trouble getting any free time at the mo, everything is so busy and Adam is working away a lot. Do you think they could help us to make a choice?

Had a good day out today on Adams bike, went to Brighton to the Ace Cafe Meet up, Orange county choppers were there (if anyone wathces it) and Adam was very excited to see Paul Junior and Senior and Mikey too   It was quite amazing to ride into Brighton there was thousands and thousands of bikes all there, us included!   Bet you cant imagine me on a bike lol! Although my crash helmet does have silver glitter on so I do look a bit girly!!! 

Well thats it for now, dreading work tomorrow................

Love to everyone

Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

p.s am reading the perfect match (sequel to the baby trail) its hysterical esp the first page, you must buy it very funny and you will all be able to relate to it


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Lou
I am a biker chick too hee ehe, its great, DH and I love going out for a spin, 
Dh has got a suski bandit in a lush midnight blue, what have you got?
Love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS hope you have some luck deciding what agency to go with, we're going with our local authority, just posted our forms!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

We have a Yamaha Fazer 600, in bright blue, thats all I know sorry!!! 

Look forward to chatting to you more xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi Lou 

we too are worrying about which agency to use. i have had lovely chats with both our LA and the catholic childrens society. the only thing about the CCS was that they seem to have the more 'difficult to place' children ie LA's pass details of children over to them when they havent been able to place them. she did say they do get babies but they more often than not want catholic familes which wouldnt be us. have to say the lady was exceptionally friendly and helpful - was on the phone for about 40 mins! 
i think we will prob go with our LA, and cross fingers they allow us to proceed quickly after the open eve in oct ( i still might call another london agency in the meantime...) 
i can understand how difficult this decision is for you, its going round and round in my head too! i just keep thinking about what a friend told me - she adopted a couple of years ago - she says not to get too hung up about agencies and how they differ/which is best, go for your gut feeling and somehow your child/children will find their way to you.......

 cindy

kj x


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Keemjay
nice to see a friendly face we'll def be adoption buddies!!!!
Lou our friend has got a fazer nice bike.
Love Cindyxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

LB

Just caught up on the posts I am over the moon for you. Can't wait to hear more.

Everyone here keeps me going, especially in view of what is happening with me at the moment (all in my other post...won't waffle here) and hearing the fab news that another one of us has been matched and is meeting their little ones just reminds me that every time it rains the sun will not be far behind.

Enjoy every new day LB and I hope everything goes well and your girls will be home with you soon.

Love Morgana x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Big hugs to everyone!  My goodess our journeys seem to be really geting somewhere!  All these interviews, meetings, courses... it seems like September is a time of activity for adoptive parents to be.  I just can't keep up. 

LB congratulations on meeting your girls - keep us updated please as I am dying to know all abot them and how you are feeling as you go through this exciting stage.

We are now half way through our prep course.  it has been really good so far (session 4 of 6 tonight).  Each class lasts 2 and a half hours and they are really intense.  We have covered child development, attachment, loss adn separation issues, behaviours, emotions, birth parent contact, the care system...all sorts.  A real rollercoaster of really wanting to adopt one minute to not being so sure the next.  I see now why people say I was 'brave' to go down this route.  TBH I just want a child.  Both fertility treatment and surrogacy turned out to be a no go so this IS our option.  But I am beginning to come to terms with the reality of an adopted child rather than the rose tinted view I had before.

Looking forward to the next two sessions and then homestudy.  Still very much struggling to lose weight but hoping and praying that it won't be too much of an issue given that my helath is otherwise good.

magenta x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Magenta

So glad you are enjoying your course. Ours was hard work but I learnt so much and I thought I knew a lot being adopted and working with children....how wrong I was. I began to see a whole different side of adoption and I really enjoyed my course too. Hope it continues to go well for you

Morgana x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Magenta, glad to hear you are enjoying your course, they are quite illuminating and intense.  I  must admit at the end of ours we had to seriously think whether we wanted to continue but I'm glad to say we did.  As far as the weight loss thing goes, I have a BMI of 35 and it was brought up at panel but the rest of my medical was fine so it didn't hold me back.  Their main concern is that we feed the children healthily and not turn them into spotty junk food addicts.  As I said to the doctor on the panel "I know the rules just not very good at playing the game".  On the other hand I am also trying to lose weight as you need to be fit to keep up with an active toddler.  Hope the rest of the process continues to go well.

Hi G welcome to the group, we were told by our SW that they would expect us to use contraception during the process so as not to risk being pg when an adoptive child arrived.  Their view is that this would mean that the child was not settled in properly.  Our view was that after 9 years of ttc the chances of me becoming pg was pretty low and the only benefit of infertility was not having to use contraception so to be honest we ignored the SW.  (Although we didn't tell her that  )..  Good luck with your decision.

Keemjay and Cindy welcome (good name by the way Cindy although our posts could get confusing  I think I'll have to sign off as Old Cindy   ).

We've got a poorly boy at the moment (I've changed 8 dirty nappies today   ).  On the good news front, we've sold our house and have had our offer approved for the house we want with the big garden.  So subject the the surveys and other admin we could be moving house before Xmas.

Hope everyone else is well.  

love
Old Cindy

PS Lou must admit never pictured you as a biker chick!!!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Magenta - glad you are enjoying your course.  I didn't enjoy mine and it put me off adopting for a while as it seemed to dwell on all the things that could go wrong with adoption but after a few weeks I bounced back and decided to carry on with the adoption.  Glad I did now.

Cindy - great news that your house offer has been accepted and you have sold your home 

Nothing happening here so I will be ringing the LA later and seeing if they can chase dh's police check.

Jenny


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry for butting in but wanted to say Lou I am so happy for you and will be following your journey closely!! good luck with everything sweetheart xx

lots of love


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Cindy (old...lol)

Fab news about the house, really glad things are moving (no pun intended) on that front at last.

Love Morgana x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello


thanks Lisa, awww..... meaning to IM you now, naughty me! Charlotte is looking very pretty in the gallery I must say along with her equally pretty Mummy. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just quickly, work is hideous so no time   think we have made a decision on our LA rather than the Catholic society. Hope we have made the right choice. hmmm.................  Spoke to a social worker at BAFF this morning and she helped me with the decision. So will write to them hopfully this week to start the very slow ball rolling. Have made an apt with my GP also regarding coming off my tablets and letting her know the situation, although I am coping well on my lower dose now so fingers crossed it will continue until I am off them. Not sure what the score is going to be regarding our recent IVF cycle so they may be a little waiting to do I guess.

Love to everyone

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

P.S Cindy I am not a biker chick, just go on the back of Adams occasionally! Remember I do have a glittery helmet, lol!!!!!!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I rang my LA yesterday to chase dh's police check as mine was done 3 weeks ago.  Turns out this time gap between partners is not unusual   But dh can ring the police check hq and chase them so that is what he is going to do today.  We didn't think you could do that   so I thought I would post the info on here for future reference if anyone finds themselves in the same situation.

I was told that our medical was fine apart from a couple of little things but not enough to cause concern.  When I asked what those "little things" were I was told that I was not allowed to know!!  And to think that WE paid for those medicals!!

Good news is that when dh's police check comes back, it should be less than 2 weeks before we are allocated our sw for the home study to begin.

PS  Can someone give me some more bubbles please - I feel like Billy No Mates  

All the best

Jenny


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Billy no mates - I mean Jenny - Just given you some more bubbles as you know you've got friends on this site! 
Andrea
xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh Jenny - I have blown some your way too!!,. Re the police checks, luckily mone came back one day and dh the next...but wait for this, our friends had the same as you....she got hers back and 10 weeks on they are still waiting for her dh and shes been told that its in the system!......madness...anyway hope you get it back soon.

Superal - Blimey you have some bubbles, what have you been up to?!..........Hope you are ok...xx

Popped into social services last week to check out the directory and considering they are meant to be depserate for adoptive parents and Essex being such a big place....the book was pretty much empty!

Anyway we have our 6 month reveiw coming up and will talk to our SW then.

Anyway have any ideas on a tricky situation...

As good as our SW has been and we get on well with her, we have since found out that she can be rather laid back about finding a match once you are approved, this has been proved (not going into that now)...I want to mention it that we seem to wait longer than others..etc but obviously dont want to cause offence because thats the last thing I want to do and im not like that...

so any ideas would be greatly appreciated...

Hi to everyone else

natsxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Nats,

I think we're in the same boat as you, although ours is down to the entire LA rather than an individual SW. I've heard from a reliable source that they will try to make us wait a year before they let us go outside of their LA area. but you know now that you've been approved more than 3 months you can go nationwide with your searches. Have they put your name on the national register?

I've decided that I'm not waiting for my SW (as sweet as she is) to find a family for us, but instead phoning up some SWs from BMP and chatting to them. Then going to my SW with a name and phone number and checking she's made contact with them the nextday. I say all this but I've only done it once so far.....and am still waiting to hear back! Will let you know if this approach was successful.

good luck....

and jenny my police checks took about 4 months longer than my DHs, but I always thought it was because I am Irish and have only been here in the UK for 7 years. maybe not though.....??

xxruth


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Yippee - I've got loads of bubbles now - thanks for that  

Grrr - police checks eh.  I wouldn't mind but we only had ours done in Feb 05 with no problems and all clear as expected.  But now we have had to have them done again as we swapped LAs and new LA wouldn't accept old LA's police checks.  Red tape gone mad!

Ruth - good idea to ring SWs from BMP direct.  Good luck with that.

Nats - hmmm, tricky one as you don't want to upset your sw but, of course, you want to push things on a bit.  How about trying Ruth's idea?

Hi to everyone else.

Jenny


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi 

Thanks Jenny and Ruth....

Ruth - we have already been put on the national register...and all we hear from our LA is that they prefer to match within the area..!. I wouldnt mind and im not being a cow or anything but people who have been approved after us have been matched, and with the same age group etc, it just doesnt seem fair that because another SW is matching her couples quicker we have to wait until ours is ready....

To be honest I didnt renew my BMP, mainly because we felt that even if there was a child in there, we wouldnt be supported 100%. Maybe I should enrol again and start over like you said.

Jenny - how mad they wouldnt accept them, if the original ones were old then maybe. What is even more frustrating is that they keep on about budgets and lack of funds.....well im sure that this isnt cheap to do either!. Good luck anyway.

Anyway thanks for the advise, we shall wait to see when our 6 month review is.....even though its now gone that time!

Natsxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Nats,

I don't think you should put up with that......the whole point of the government reducing the time for your LA to find you a match from 9 to 3 months was for the very reason that there are children out there and parents waiting for them....its ridiculous. If I were you I'd ask them specifically why you were not considered for those children, and if you were what were the reasons for you not being chosen. Or maybe ask BAFF for some advice? They should know how best you could approach your SW, or at the very least they might be able to put you mind at rest about it??

good luck and let me know how you fare as we're only a couple of months behind you in timescales!

And Jenny......legally speaking they have no right to withhold any information about your medicals from you. Even if you hadn't paid for them yourself, the I'm pretty sure the freedom of information act means that you have every right to have access to any documents that are about you.

XRuth.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Suzie - Pleased to hear you are considering fostering.

LB - Loved reading about your first meeting with your girls.

Cindy - Welcome to the thread.  Look forward to sharing your journey with you.

Magenta - Thanks for sharing your prep course experiences with us, really useful.

Cindyp - Good news on the house.

Jenny - Thanks for the info re: police checks.  Hope you hear soon.

Lou - Pleased to hear you have decided to go with your LA.  You are on your way matey!  I am sure you will be fine coming off your a.d's too.

Nats - What is the directory you are referring to?

Hi to everyone else.

Got back from Spain on Wednesday, had a nice, relaxing time.  

Called the sw yesterday about my medical results, looks like we will know by Tuesday. 

Laine x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Dh rang the police re his checks and was told that he was on the final police check but they wouldn't say how many checks are done or how much longer it would take so that was a waste of time chasing them  

Laine - glad you had a good holiday.  Good luck for Tuesday.

Ruth - the LA sent our GP an 8 page A4 document for the doctor to go through, with me in the room so I saw all that was written down and had the opportunity to ask questions, which I did.  Of course, I couldn't influence what the GP wrote but I knew why he put what he did.  I signed the document and so did the GP and then it was put in an SAE and sent off so my surgery wouldn't have a copy of it I would think.  I'm not having anything withheld from me as such.  What I'm not being told is the LA's medical adviser's interpretation of what my GP wrote down.  I suspect that my weight is an issue and the fact that both my parents had high cholesterol (now reduced by medication).  I wanted my GP to put on the form that I recently had my cholesterol checked and it was spot on at 5.2 but my GP said that question wasn't asked ie about my cholesterol but I felt that it should have been put on there to balance out my parents's results but, as I said, I wasn't able to influence what the GP wrote on the form.  I just feel annoyed that the medical adviser is not sharing his/her thoughts on some possibly negative aspects of my and my husband's health.  Especially when we paid for those checks ourselves at a cost of £145.  But thanks for your thoughts and help.

Off to do some shopping now.  

My son has just completed his second week at primary school and is enjoying it and I am slowly getting used to not having to look after him all day.  We are off to a circus this afternoon as a family treat/outing.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

;HI everyone

It seems some of you are feeling a bit down about the whole process of adoption.

Some of you are in the initial stages of the process.  Waiting for police checks and medicals seem to be holding some of you up.  It seems really ridiculous that YOU have to chase up things. 

Some of you are now waiting for that phone to ring, this is the hard part, the waiting game.  It seems like it is going on forever but that phone will ring..........I promise..........when it does you will remember that day for ever and all the heartache you've suffered on the way will fly our of the window.

I just want to say don't give up, things will get you down along the way, you wouldn't be human if things didn't get to you.

The way to get trough this process is to stay positive...........remember you will make wonderful parents to some wonderful children, I'm a good example of that.  Although my DS might not agree with the wonderful parent bit at the moment, he's at that wonderful teenage stage, hormones flying all around his body. 

JenniferF - our DD has also completed her second week at school, although she missed Friday as she has caught a really nasty viral infection & was sick all over my bathroom carpet on Thursday night........LOVELY!  Don't you think the house seems really quite now?? 

Good luck to everyone, don't give up, dreams do come true!!
(my next dream is to win the lottery!!)

Love to you all
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Jenny - Hope you enjoy the circus!  Thanks for your wishes for Tuesday too.

Andrea - Just had to tell you that your last post really is very encouraging.  Just loved reading what you have written.  Thank you  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend.

Laine x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Andrea - yes the house is very quiet now - so much so that I have to put the tv on for the noise.   I really miss my ds while he is at school but I keep busy and try to focus on next year when I will have another littlie to look after at home during the day - I hope - no reason to think otherwise.  I just wish this adoption process didn't take sooooo long.  Once you have made up your mind you want to do something you want it to happen quickly - not take over a year.  We have all had to be patient whilst working through our infertility.  To have to wait even longer, knowing that our child to be is out there somewhere is very frustrating.  I could even walk past my child to be and not know that is he/she - very odd thought.  I am glad that your adoption experience is such a positive one and it is very kind of you to provide the support to everyone that you do.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

Well I am back from my hols and have got this week off to do jobs round the house while the kids are at nursery, so got some time with DH too.  

Ever - Happy Birthday to your little girl.  Sounds like you had a lovely time.  I have two birthday (3 & 2) in November so a busy month.  

Olive - Good luck to you in your fostering journey.  My two's FM's were great and i am sure you will be too.

LB - Loved ready your post brought back lots of memories.  How old are your girls?  Have you got a date yet for them to move in?

G - Sadly yes you do have to go back to contraception, ifs theres any chance it could happen.  Luckily (never thought I'd say that!) for us there's not a cat in hells chance of anything happening so we don't bother.

Cindy - Good luck on starting the process.  Good luck on your journey.

Lou - Good luck with going with the LA, hope you don't have to wait too long.  Like the others, can't imagine you as a biker chick, but at least your doing it in girly style!!

KJ - Good luck to you too on deciding which agency to use.

Magenta - Good luck with your course.  Glad you are enjoying it.

Cindy P - less of the old, you are a very sprightly Mum.  Great news on the house, good luck for moving, something I would say is far more stressful than tx or adopting.

Jenny - You should be able to see your medical information.  Our SW told us what concerns the LA doctor had so we were pre-warned of possible panel questions, one area being DH's BMI.

Nats - Not sure what to advise about the match.  Just keep letting them know you are there.

Hi to everyone else.

Well not much going on here.  Took the girls to see Balamory yesterday and they just loved it.  Managed to convince Rich to come to see Cbeebies live at Xmas so going to book tickets today.  We had a lovely holiday although the eldest seems to get really unsettled when we go away from home and her behaviour deteriorates, nothing we can't handle but just puts a bit of a dampner on the holiday.  Had some sad news before I went on my hols.  Some of you know my Dad's not been well, well he's been diagnosed with cancer.  The tumour is operable and they have caught it early so hopefully he should be having a major op in about 6 - 8 weeks and thereafter the prognosis is quite good.

Might be a bit scarce on the boards as I go back to work full time next week so won't have much time to catch up.

Take care all
Love
Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Welcome back of your holidays Karen.

Sorry to hear your sad news about your Dad, hope everything goes well & I wish him a speed recovery.  I'll be thinking of you.

Our DD is now in school full time, I've put the telly on Jennifer - as you suggested, just so there is noise around the house!

DD is now fine after her little sick incident on Friday morning, she has a nasty viral infection & the Dr's can't give her anything for it!  She is fine otherwise, skipped to school this morning.  She is very excited about eating her lunch at school!

Best wishes to every one, hang in there!!!!!!!!

Love Andrea
xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Karen- glad you had a lovely holiday, of course im also sorry to hear about your dads health, but as you say lets hope they can stop in in its tracks!.

Superal - hope the tv has helped a bit.....Glad DD is enjoying school and really sweet about the lunch bit too!. 
Will send you an IM later.

Laine - glad you had a nice holiday....now back to the normal routine eh!

Ruthibabe - am currently typng an e-mail to the SW about certain things, althought not making any strong references yet, maybe we will do that once she does our 6 month review..

Hi to all the other ladies.....
Natsxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Andrea....you know what I have been going through recently and thank you so much....your post was just the pick me up I needed

Karen, sorry to hear about your dad, will be thinking of you and your family and sending you positive thoughts

Jenny, grrr about the medical report but I am sure the doctors on the adoption panel are aware that ( sadly) we are not all perfect and will be sympathetic towards the odd thing or two so long as the overall report is good so try not to worry and we will all keep our fingers crossed for you.

Everyone else, thanks for keeping me sane and sharing all your updates

Love Morgana x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for today Laine 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Laine










Thumbs up for today!

Natxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Welcome back Karen - very sorry to hear about your dad and hope the operation is a huge success.  

Laine - good luck to you re the medical.  Hope the news is good.

Andrea - yes that tv noise helps me.  Glad to hear that dd is on the mend.  My ds skips to school as well.  Looks a bit odd as he is a boy but he is only 4 so I keep quiet - they get self conscious soon enough I expect.  My ds is very excited about taking his lunchbox into school and sitting at the table in the hall while he eats from it.  He is very proud of his new school boy status  

Hi to everyone else.

Jenny


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Dear Nats and Jenny,

sorry for my previous rants......sometimes i just can't help myself!   I really don't like the way we're made to feel like second class citizens in this whole process.

I got a particularly informative email from my D-SW, telling me that she had finally spoken to the SW of a sibling group I'd seen in BMP, and telling me that she thought they were delightful.....nothing else, just that she thought they were cute. So I tried to phone her to ask her what she was going to do next (ie will our form Fs be sent etc) and she'd left for the day, and hasn't been back in the office since. I had to phone the childrens SW in a different LA to find out what was happening!

Anyway this msg wasn't supposed to be a rant, but instead to say that I was looking at the adoption UK msg board yesterday and there are people there who have been waiitng upto 2 years for amatch    I don't think we'll have to wait that long as we're very open about the children we will take on, but I've decided not keep obsessing on it.....it doesn't seem to help much! ......although the next time I have PMT.....!   

anyway let me know what you SW says nats and I'll let you know if my approach works too,
XXRuth.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Ruth

You have nothing to apologise for, its good to hear other peoples views and opinions, afterall thats what the boards are here for...and I found you advice very helpful!.

I too sometimes feel like rubbish.....most of the time im a happy chappy...I hope anyway!!

Anyway I had an e-mail from my SW yesterday and we have our 6 month reveiw on 5th October....

Lanie- The directory is a book that has details in it of all the children in your county that are available for adoption, to be honest our SW never told us about it, infact she still hasnt now....our friends who we met and who have just been matched told us about it. Thier SW asked them in 2 weeks after panel to check it out and had since had weekly contact with.....










Natxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your good luck wishes...(Lizzy thanks for popping in).

The good news is I have passed my medical and everything is going ahead yey!    

The sw is going to confirm in writing and our next step is CRB checks.  We will also be receiving a separate letter telling us when our prep course will be.

I'm over the moon!

Laine x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Laine - another step closer to your dreams. 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done Laine - thats great news hun 

kj x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Laine

That's great news.  Hope you are not going to have to wait long for your prep course.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Just popped on to say Great news Laine. Wishing you lots of luck and hope it wont be long before you are a mummy.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Laine that's fantastic news!  

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Well done Laine...

Full steam ahead then!










xxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Fantastic news Laine -


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi all
Just an update on us after 4 months waiting we had an email to say we have been allocated a sw!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yippee I cant describe that feeling it was amazing. So should in next week or so date for home study!!!!
Laine congrats on your medical.
I cant believe how positively I am feeling about it all.

Will be checking in a lot more now we are on our way.

Love Gill


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Ruth - no apology needed.  We all need to rant as adoption is not an easy time.  I appreciate you taking the time to try and help.

Nat - not long until your 6 month review.  Hope you get some answers then and get pushed forward.

Laine - great news that you passed your medical and are going to be put forward.  Our crb checks are taking forever - 3 months and still waiting for dh's to come back.    Hope yours is done more quickly as it holds everything up.

Gill - great news that you have been allocated a sw.  What a long time you have had to wait. Hope the home study moves along quickly for you.

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi, been off-line for a while as DS has been poorly, (never knew I could change so many pooey nappies in one day   ),  Thankfully he's much better now although he is still coughing we finally had a full night's sleep last night (well at least until 5am).

Karen, so sorry to hear the news about your Dad, it's good that they consider it operable.  I know how scary the whole process is as my younger sister had a cancerous liver tumour removed 8 years ago and it makes you feel so helpless.  I'm more pleased to hear you had a good holiday and that the girsl enjoyed Balamory.

Laine, congratulations on the medical, things can only get better from here.

Andrea and Jenny, or should I call you the lonely Mums, I'm dreading my DS growing up and going to school and can only imagine what you're feeling.  Although in your case Jenny hopefully it won't be much longer until there's more noise in the house than just the telly.

Gill, congratulations on being allocated a SW, starting on the road properly now.

Ruth, feel free to rant, unfortunately SWs can be so frustrating some times.  I'm aware that some people wait years for a match as I've seen articles in BMP.  However I think most of them have particular specifications of what they want and most of them will be looking for a single white child under 2 for which there will always be a long waiting list.  Hopefully you can get some joy on the sibling group.

Nats, good luck with the review, hope you get a result out of it.

No news here, normal house buying wait, surveys to be arranged etc.  Going to Cornwall for a long weekend, never been to that part of the country and am looking forward to it.  Hopefully DH will be able to get rid of the cough he's picked up from DS.

Have a great weekend everyone
love
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Cindy

Nice to read your message and your back with us again!!

Is your DS teething by any chance, pooie nappies are usually a sign or is it he's just got a bug?  Glad to hear he's on the mend now!

The house is quite with out my DD but to be honest I've got so much done & the time really flys by.

I've been offered 2 jobs today or should I say 2 nursery's have expressed an interest in me working with them.  DH wants me to get a more permanent job now DD is at school so I don't think I can put it off any longer.

Hope everyone is OK.............nice to hear some positive, happy news for a change............wishing everyone lots of luck

Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Gill - you mopsy too

I've been lurking on here too as theres loads more info and knowledge from all these lovely ladies.

Keep posting on the other one too wont you!!

ta ta for now. xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Well done Laine ... hope next stage flies by for you. xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fab news Laine.....really pleased for you 

Hope the next bit moves quickly for you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Excellent news Laine  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Fantastic news Laine, just wonderful. I knew you would be fine  

Sorry not been around but work is so so busy still and Harry has been poorly all week so I have been fretting 

More soon

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Gillywilly - great news on the SW...its so fab isnt it...it will whizz by noe without a doubt!

Cindy - Hope you have a lovely weekened and good luck with all the house stuff too!....you sure do have your hands full..

Superal - Good luck with chosing the job....you must be spoilt for choice!   

Off camping tomorrow for the weekend...and I went and bought a "sleepy sheep hot water bottle" from Woolies yesterday, dh was not impressed seeing as he generates enough heat to warm the whole house!   . Unlucky for him, when we go camping I am fully wrapped in thermals, sleeping bag and duvet just to make sure!..

Oh well, bye for now.

Natsxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to thank you all for your congrats!   Really nice to read them and feel your support.

Laine x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi guys
Yes Alex its me mopsy!!! Well just arrived at work and picked up an email from our social worker yes ours. What a feeling however she wont be around for a few weeks coz of work load elsewhere and is posting us our initial forms. She is also asking our we available for visits through the day. Not feeling like this is a good start. We both work and I said we could do day visits dh gets a day of in week and I teach with some release time on Wed and Thurs pm. I really hope this is enough but God feel like she knocked me back a bit. Never mind got to get used to ups and downs!!!!!
Love Gill


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,

gilly, I'm sure your SW will be fine about your timetable, what we did was schedule all our meeting in the first session with our SW, so she had plenty of notice. All ours were pretty much at the same time on the same day of the week. I don't think you'll meet more than once a week. We used to do every two weeks and with the homework they give you that seemed like a lot. Good luck with it all.....i quite enjoyed that part of the process.

we're meeting our new SW next week. Cos our current SW is only free-lance she's not there much so they wanted to give us a fulltime one so when any forms needed swapping there'll be someone there for us. Sounds quite encouraging I think! And we'll also find out if they're going to send out our form F for that sibling group and if they've put our details on the natironal register. I'll let you know how it goes!

XRuth.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from me. We've had our latest review which went fine and today have submitted our application to the court. Exactly 4 months since DD came home, so seems very appropriate. Hoping we get a date fairly soon, and that we can get things finalised before Christmas. I will keep you informed.

On a more personal note, my DD said bye bye to her beloved dummy last weekend and although the first nap and bedtime were a bit tricky, she soon adapted very well and now goes to bed no problem, just with teddy. You'd have never known she'd ever depended on it! One hurdle out of the way. Next is getting rid of bedtime bottle and then the dreaded potty!! Think she's half way there in being ready but still doesn't seem at all phased by wearing a soggy, heavy nappy. Maybe leave her a few more weeks and see how we get on. 
I've only got 10 more weeks at home before I return to work, so she's starting playgroup in a couple of weeks! Eeeek! My baby!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Bye for now


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiya all

Hooray, we are finally through the Home Study.  We have signed the Form F and are on our way to Panel in November.  We have now got next 8 weeks to get our Life Story Book in order and have to take it with us on the day.  Whilst it has been a bit stressful it has not been as bad as I thought it would be and when we all relaxed it went much better.  I felt that we were a bit too open with our thoughts and opinions initially but the report reflects us well in the end.

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you are at. 

Tracey  x x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi ladies

bit of sad news from us i am afraid

after much soul searching and many discussions we will not be proceeding with the introductions for our family - cant believe this is happening really - we are both gutted as you can imagine - we never thought for one moment that this would not be the start of our family.

sorry for the downer but i felt you all deserved to know the reason for our silence since our first meeting.

we still want to continue with the adoption process and have a meeting next week with our SW to talk about the next move.

love to everyone
LB
X


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Laine - congratulations - way to go hunny - you are well on your way!

sending love
LB
X


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

LB - I am sorry to read that   (I am a bit of a stalker on this thread and have been looking out for your news) Thinking of you


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Same goes for me - sorry to read your thread - have sent you a personal message - thinking of you & DH!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

LB so sorry to hear your news. Im sure what ever decisions you have had to make you have thought long and hard over.

Hoping that your meet with your SW helps you to move on again in search of happiness

All my love

Lou xxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

LB I'm so sorry hun 

i think it's something we all dread (i know it is one of my fears) I know it must be a very hard time for you both right now but it is so important that everything feels right, you are so brave to face up to it hun.

sending you loads of    and   vibes for the future

pam xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

LB

I know it was very hard for you but you have the support from everyone on here. You know you have mine. Wishing you lots of luck and hope it wont be long before you have your family.

Love kimx  x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lb
Sorry to hear your news 

You are going to make fantastic parents to the right children 

Keep strong hun, there are so many people on here behind you

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

LB - Im so sad to hear your news...

I hope that you both find the right path and wish you all the very best.

We are all here if you need us.

Natsxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear LB

I know how hard that decision was for you and for your DH.  And, I know that you have made the right decision for everyone concerned.

The right family is out there waiting to join you, DH and Ruby ... someday soon your dream will come true.

Heaps of love
Dee
xxx

PS - And snuggles from Freddie who says I have to check my days off and sort stuff out to see you before you return to work


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

LB - very sorry to hear than things didn't work out with the girls.  Not wanting to pry but it would be useful if you could say generally why things didn't work out so that I can bear them in mind when it is my turn to be possibly matched.  Hugs to you and dh for the major upset as I am sure you are feeling very unsettled and guilty   but you have to be sure in your own minds that any children you adopt are the right ones for you.  You have been very brave in saying no.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

LB so sorry to hear your news but I too think you have been so strong and brave in your decision. Take care of each other.

Hugs to you
Love Gill


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

LB and Dh

So Sorry. Big hugs to you both 

Love
Hayley xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Lb

only just seen your post  I'm sorry hun, can tell you are both so gutted, wishing you both lots of luck and happiness from us for your next stage.

Love Amanda xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear LB 

I can only begin to imagine how painful this decision making process has been for you and dh.  Sending you huge hugs. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

LB,

So very sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you as always.

Will im you x

Laine x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Dear LB,

so sorry to hear your news, but I'm sure you've made the only decision you could. I'm positive all these things happen for a reason. The right families for both you and those girls are out there waiting.

XRuth.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

LB

So sorry to read your news, sending you hugs.

Lets hope the right children come along real soon for you.

Mel
x x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

LB

Sorry to read of your news.  No one will think ill of you.  It is better to say now than once they had settled.  Hope you find the right path next time.

Thinking of you and dh.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

so sorry lb, but well done for being brave enough to make the right decision.you have obviously done the best thing for all of you.

x


some good news things moving along for us. my medical update back, reference visits finished, social worker now writing up form f, just need the crb checks back. still heading for panel end of november


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

Well at long last I have one of these ticker things that I thought only pg people could have.  

Yes at long last we have chosen the agency and sent the letter off hooray! Now the big waiting game begins.

Hope I can do this , hold my hand Laine.  

Love to everyone

Lou xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

congratulations on your lovely ticker Lou - it looks good to me hun XX

aand YES you can do it - we will all be here to cheer you on each and every step of the way

  

LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks LB for the encouragment, I need to buy some books  

Hope you are doing ok, things are on the up  

Love Lou xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ladies

just want to say thanks for all the kind words - i don't really want to post any details at the moment about our experience - hope you all understand.

It is sometimes so obvious that for reasons beyond our control things are not right and if this is the case - then no matter how difficult, it must be faced.

Ruthbabie your words said it all - hopefully both dh and I and also the girls will all find a happy ending.

LB
X


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi there,

  It seems like ages since I got in touch.

  LB , so sorry it didn't work out. You were very brave to make the decision.

  Keemjay ,thank you so much for the message. Sorry, I don't know how to send personal messages back and was afraid that if I had a go I'd get it wrong and all that personal stuff would go public!!!So I'll keep the reply general.
  I'm not in the same part of the country as you and I'm afraid we won't be at the same meeting.Good luck with it all, I'm getting very nervous. I really want to make a good first impression and I'm afraid of saying the wrong thing and putting them off me.

Lou and Cindy, well done on making that all important decision. Good luck with it all.

  Love
    g.


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Just popping on to send big hugs to LB and to anyone else who need one today.  

magenta x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

LB -  Aww hun, I'm so sorry this didn't work out. The right children for you are waiting hun 

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

LB - just read your news - I'm so sorry it has turned out this way, it must have been a very hard decision, but in your heart of hearts you knew it wasnt right then you had no choice. as others have said, your special children are somewhere waiting in the wings

much love 

kj x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

New home this way girls......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37975.0

Karen x


----------

